# Extreme Photoshop



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

I have noticed there are few peeps who are good at the PS work, here are a couple of links which show this "art" at a different level.

If you are not shouting at the screen on the last three links, well.............

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/index.html

http://www.naturalbeautiescontest.homestead.com/retouch.html

http://www.naturalbeautiescontest.homestead.com/retouchc.html

http://www.naturalbeautiescontest.homestead.com/retouch1a.html

http://www.naturalbeautiescontest.homestead.com/retouch5.html


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

That amount of photoshopping is an artform. I've seen tutorials on how to do it, but you need to be an artist to make it look "real".

I enjoyed the portfolio link at the top, but I found the "glamour" kiddies very disturbing.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

jwindley said:


> That amount of photoshopping is an artform. I've seen tutorials on how to do it, but you need to be an artist to make it look "real".
> 
> I enjoyed the portfolio link at the top, but I found the "glamour" kiddies very disturbing.


Those kids look like the sort that are in those vomit inducing pageant competitions, and I can imagine a market has built up around them for the kids portfolios/parental vanity or whatever.
Photoshop is an incredible tool though (I've only got Elements, sometimes wish I had sprung the cash for the full version)


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Pageant comps are SICK. The parents and America should be ashamed.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

some of those pageant makeover pics are just WRONG - what are there parents thinking ??

Although the first link has some impressive results for the add's -just shows how much work goes into them.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeuch ! I just find all that kinda stuff a bit spooooky - it's like watching the Bride of Chucky !!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd have to castrate anyone that did that to a pic of my little girl ... sickening !


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

portfolia pic 18 on the first one looks better before retouching.

Not only are those last ones a bit weird, they're also poorly done.


----------

